# الكنائس المستهدفة .... طبقا لمنشور تنظيم القاعدة المحمدى



## صوت صارخ (6 يناير 2011)

*

نشرت بعض المواقع الإسلامية المعروفة بصلتها لتنظيم القاعدة بيان صادر من تنظيم القاعدة حيث فى هذا البيان تم تحديد أسماء الكنائس المصرية المستهدف تفجيرها فى الفترة المقبلة وفيما يلى ننشر هذا البيان الذى تناقلته العديد من المواقع القبطية 







			بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعمالنا والصلاة و السلام على خير البرية الضحوك القتال امام المجاهدين صلى الله عليه و سلم و اصحابه و من تبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين 
اما بعدالى الغرب الصليبي 
السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد فاننا لم ننسى فعلكم الشنيع في الكنانة مصر وخطفكم للمسلمات اللواتي ابين الا ان يتخلصوا من وهم ما تسموه نصرانية وعليه اتوجه بندائي هذا الى نفسي و الى كل مسلم غيور على عرض اخواته بتفجير دور الكنائس اثناء الاحتفال بعيد الكريسمس اي في الوقت التي تكون فيه الكنائس مكتظة
واذكرهم بان هذا الفعل لا يعد الا ردا على ما قام به اعوان النجس شنودة واتباعه
وهذه هنا مجموعة من عناوين بعض الكنائس القبطية و كنائس اخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مارمينا الترعة البولاقية - شبرا

الانبا انطونيوس بشبرا

مارجرجس خمارويه - شبرا

مارجرجس الجيوشى

كنيسة العذراء - الحافظية

كنيسة القديسة دميانة - بابادبلو

مارجرجس - ابو الفرج

العذراء والملاك ميخائيل - بالخلفاوى

العذراء - روض الفرج

الشهيدين ابى سيفين ودميانة - شبرا

مارجرجس - جزيرة بدران

رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل - طوسون

الملاك ميخائيل والقديس الانبا شنودة 

العذراء - عياد بك 

كنيسة العذراء ومارجرجس - بولاق الدكرور

كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل - الشيرتون - مصر الجديدة

كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل ولأنبا شنودة - عياد بيك - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - قصرية الريحان مصر القديمة

كنيسة الشهيدين ابى سيفين ودميانة - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - القطامية - القاهرة الجديدة

كنيسة مارجرجس - الماظة

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - درياس - عين شمس

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - المطرية

· كنيسة السيدة العذراء -الفجالة

· كنيسة مار مرقس - المعادي

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - ارض الجولف

كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز - جبل المقطم

كنيسة مارجرجس - حدائق حلوان

كنيسة مارجرجس - منشية التحرير

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - عياد بيك - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - روض الفرج - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - الزيتون

· كنيسة السيدة العذراء والأنبا بيشوي والسيدة العذراء والانبا رويس - العباسية

كنيسة مار مرقس -كليوبترا - هليوبوليس مصر الجديدة

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - مسرة

كنيسة مار مرقس - الجيزة

كنيسة مار جرجس والأانبا ابرأم - هليوبوليس

كنيسة القديس جوارجيوس والانبا انطونيوس - النزهة الجديدة

كنيسة مار مرقس - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك غبريال - الأسكندرية 

كنيسة مار جرجس والانبا انطونيوس - محرم بيك - الأسكندرية 

كنيسة مارمينا - فالمنج - الأسكندرية 

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - محرم بية - الأسكندرية 

كنيسة الملاك رفائيل - العجمى - الأسكندرية 

كنيسة مارجرجس - باكوس - الأسكندرية 

كنيسة القدسين - سيدي بشر - الأسكندرية 

كنيسة مار جرجس - سبورتنج - الأسكندرية 

كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي القس - الابراهيمية - الأسكندرية 

كنيسة العذراء - توريل - المنصورة

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - مسطرد

كنيسة الشهيد فيلوباتير مرقوريوس - ابو سلطان - الاسماعيلية

كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت -أشمون - المنوفية

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - نبروة - مركز طلخا محافظة الدقهلية تابعة 

كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل - المحلة الكبرى

كنيسة الانبا بشاي والانبا بطرس - الزقازيق

كنيسة العذراء ومار يوحنا - الزقازيق

كنيسة مار مرقس - بورسعيد

كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل - دير الملاك البحري

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - أبيار - -طنطا - الغربية

كنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديس أبانوب - سمنود 

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم ومارمينا - بالسنبلاوين

كنيسة مارجرجس - شبين القناطر - القليوبية

كنيسة السيدة العذراء ورائس الملائكة ميخائيل والشهيد مرقوريوس ابو سيفين ديروط

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - الخارجة - الوادي الجديد

كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة - مغاغة - العدوة 

*


----------



## SALVATION (6 يناير 2011)

_هنا فى منطقة السيوف الامن قفل مخارج الشوارع المأدية للكنيسة ( الانبا اثناسيوس الرسولى )_
_ومنع مرور السيارات من الان وتواجد امنى واضح_
_يسوع يمد ايده ويحمى كل كنائسة وشعبها_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 يناير 2011)

عندنا فى محافظتنا 
تم عمل كمائن على جميع مستوى المحافظة
وكل كمين 
علية ظباط مباحث وظباط امن دولة وظباط مرور

وتم نقل جميع السيارات المحيطة بالكنائس للشوارع الجانبية

وتقفل الطرق الجانبية للكنيسة

وعلى ما نتوقع هيمنعوا مرور عربيات امام الكنيسة لانها تقع على شارع عمومى

ومطلعين منشور بمنع الوقوف نهائيا امام الكنيسة او فى حوش الكنيسة​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 يناير 2011)

salvation قال:


> _هنا فى منطقة السيوف الامن قفل مخارج الشوارع المأدية للكنيسة ( الانبا اثناسيوس الرسولى )_
> _ومنع مرور السيارات من الان وتواجد امنى واضح_
> _يسوع يمد ايده ويحمى كل كنائسة وشعبها_​



فى بنى سويف من اول امبارح والشوارع الى جمب الكنيسة مغلقه ممنوع عبور العربيات بس لحد امبارح كان الشارع الرئيسى الى فيه الباب الرئيسى بس انا متوقع انهم يحوله الطريق لخلف الكنيسة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحمى 
​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (6 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يحمي شعبه في كل مكان*​


----------



## مريم12 (6 يناير 2011)

*ربنا بيحمينا و مش هيسيب شعبه​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (6 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحمى شعبة و يحافظ علية واكيد ربنا حياخد حقنا ومش حايسيبنا​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2011)

*
ربنا يحمى كنيسته وشعبه
شكرا جدا

سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## meero (6 يناير 2011)

فى اسم يسوع سور نار من الروح القدس 
حول كل كنيسه تفتح ابوابها فى كل مكان


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 يناير 2011)

*عملوا كل الازم من الامن وبردوا لقوا فى كنيسة عندنا عبوة ناسفة وبارودمرشوش تحت الكراسى 

افتح احضانك ياللهى واستقبل عرسان السما الجدد​*


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

*ربنا هو الحامي وانا مش خايف
*​


----------



## ابن الأزهر (6 يناير 2011)

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بريء من هولاء
وتنظيم القاعدة  لايمثل الإسلام ولانبيه
وكل إنسان لايمثل إلا نفسه وفقط
فالخير خير نفسه والشرير شرير لنفسه
تحياتي
نتمنا أن نرى البيان والأدلة التي تثبت أن من فعل ذلك مسلمين
!!!
​


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (6 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بريء من هولاء​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ضحكتني ضحك وانا مش بمزاج الضحك !*

*اكبر ارهابي في العالم كان رسولك وعلى منهجه الشيطاني سار باقي الارهابيين متبعين قول ابليس قاتلوا كل من لا يؤمن بحمد والهه الوحشي* 
*يعني شيوخكم كفرة مثلا ؟*
*ابو الغباء الي فيكم .. اصحوا بقى *


----------



## ابن الأزهر (6 يناير 2011)

المســ ابن ــيح قال:


> *ضحكتني ضحك وانا مش بمزاج الضحك !*
> 
> *اكبر ارهابي في العالم كان رسولك وعلى منهجه الشيطاني سار باقي الارهابيين متبعين قول ابليس قاتلوا كل من لا يؤمن بحمد والهه الوحشي*
> *يعني شيوخكم كفرة مثلا ؟*
> *ابو الغباء الي فيكم .. اصحوا بقى *



*هل هناك في الأناجيل أو الأسفار المقدسة  ما يؤيد  سبك وطعنك للناس حتى وإن كانوا مخالفين لك؟*


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

ابن الأزهر قال:


> *هل هناك في الأناجيل أو الأسفار المقدسة  ما يؤيد  سبك وطعنك للناس حتى وإن كانوا مخالفين لك؟*



اتظن نفسك عالما مافي ديننا؟
المسيحية اطيب من قلبها لن تجد في العالم فهي مليئة من الروح
لا تحاول استمالة القلب او التعاطف!
عليك التوجه للمنتديات الاسلامية حيث الصور المشوهة لاصحاب الغبطة والنيافة
والالقاب والاتهامات غير الصحيحة هناك ادعو اخوانك واستشهدك من القرآن ان وجدت اية لكي لا يشتمو ويسبو!
 في دينك مفروض عليكم اذلال كل من ليس مسلم والسخرية منه وتعذيبه حتى يسلم او يقتل!!
لو عايز دليل انزل القسم الاسلامي!
وسلام المسيح معك ومع كل مسلم ينور عقولكو​


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (6 يناير 2011)

أبو فادي عصام قال:


> اتظن نفسك عالما مافي ديننا؟
> المسيحية اطيب من قلبها لن تجد في العالم فهي مليئة من الروح
> لا تحاول استمالة القلب او التعاطف!
> عليك التوجه للمنتديات الاسلامية حيث الصور المشوهة لاصحاب الغبطة والنيافة
> ...


 
*اتركه حبيبي اتركه .. يقولوا الي يقولوا خليهم في غبائهم ..عمرهم ما رح يعرفوا طعم المحبة الالهية العظيمة مع الههم الشيطاني *


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

المســ ابن ــيح قال:


> *اتركه حبيبي اتركه .. يقولوا الي يقولوا خليهم في غبائهم ..عمرهم ما رح يعرفوا طعم المحبة الالهية العظيمة مع الههم الشيطاني *



خلاص انا سبت الموضوع ربنا يدوقهم حلاوة المسيح ويبعدهم نار جهنم يارب​


----------



## ابن الأزهر (6 يناير 2011)

​


أبو فادي عصام قال:


> اتظن نفسك عالما مافي ديننا؟
> المسيحية اطيب من قلبها لن تجد في العالم فهي مليئة من الروح
> لا تحاول استمالة القلب او التعاطف!
> عليك التوجه للمنتديات الاسلامية حيث الصور المشوهة لاصحاب الغبطة والنيافة
> ...





تحياتي لك صديقي الكريم
بقليل من العقل  حتى وإن كان كما تقول فأنت ترى أن هولاء على ضلال لأنهم يفعلون ذلك
وهاهو يفعل مثلما يقعل هولاء
فما الفرق بينهم إذا ؟
تقبل خالص تحياتي

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يناير 2011)

*كنيستي من ضمن قائمه الكنائس
ربنا يحمي كل بيوته ويرحمنا​*


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2011)

*واضح جيدا ان منفذ جريمه الاسكندريه اجنبى*
* ويعلم *
*كل عناوين كنائس مصر بكل مدنها*
*صحيح الى اختشوا ماتوا*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (7 يناير 2011)

لو الرئيس نفسه حماها لو ربنا سامح بشى هيحصل
انا الرب حارسها


----------



## Thunder Coptic (9 يناير 2011)

الرب راعى فلا يعوذنى شيء اتكالنا على المسيح مش اى حد تانى ربنا يرحم


----------



## محمد الشيعي (9 يناير 2011)

تحيه طيبه

ان من يستهدف كل انسان مهما كانت ديانته فهو اجرام وحرام.. هذا الذي علمنا اياه 


الدين الاسلامي الحنيف ورسوله الاكرم صلى الله عليه واله وسلم.


اما من يدعي بتكفير البشر على ضوء ديانتهم فهو زنديق وملعون الى يوم يبعثون 

لاحظت في منتداكم الكريم ان المسلمين المصريين والمسيحيين بينهم مشاكل قديمه

ولا تمحى بسهوله. 

اما نحن في العراق انشالله هناك فئه معلونه هي التي تقتل الاخوه المسيحيين . 

والجميل ان المسيحيين يعرفون من هم


واقسم برب محمد وعيسى عليهم الصلاه والسلام وعلى سيسدتنا (مريم العذراء البتول )

النقيه الطاهره 

ان هذه الفئه المعلونه هم اعداء الشيعه والسنه المعتدلين والاخوه المسيحيين هم


الوهابيه ناصبي العداء لكل البشر لانهم يختلفون معهم في كثير من الامور والدين براء


منهم 

ايها الاخوه اتمنى ان تكونوا على درايه من الامور

ايصح ان اقول سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام مشرك ( حاشا لله ان اقول كذلك بحق

سيدنا عيسى وامه الطاهره)

ولكن الوهابيه وخصوصا جماعه اسامه بن لادن المعلون هم من شوهوا سمعه الاسلام


وابحثوا عن ذلك وانا اعرف ان الاخوه المسيحيين هم اناس مثقفين وواعين جدا

واسالوا اخوتنا في العراق واسالوا عن طوائفه والكل يعرف بذلك 


وابحثوا بانفسكم ايها الاخوه الكرام


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2011)

محمد الشيعي قال:


> تحيه طيبه
> 
> ان من يستهدف كل انسان مهما كانت ديانته فهو اجرام وحرام.. هذا الذي علمنا اياه
> 
> ...




*يــا عم دماغك بقى ... زززهقنا من الاسطوانه دى:smil8:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يناير 2011)

سوف ينتشر المسيحية فى كل مكان


النهيسى قال:


> *
> ربنا يحمى كنيسته وشعبه
> شكرا جدا
> 
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2011)

محمد الشيعي قال:


> تحيه طيبه
> 
> ان من يستهدف كل انسان مهما كانت ديانته فهو اجرام وحرام.. هذا الذي علمنا اياه
> 
> ...



*نشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة
لكنك يا عزيزى تناقض القرآن
فالقرآن يحثكم على قتل المشركين وقتال أهل الكتاب
فهل نصدقك أم نصدق القرآن ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## qwyui (9 يناير 2011)

الرب الحامى  والحرب والنصرة للرب وسوف نغلب باسم رب الجنود


----------

